# External Auditor 189,489 and 190 updated info here please



## jacknguyen (Sep 7, 2015)

I thought I should create this thread for those who opt for External auditor under 189, 190 and 489. Anyone please inform us any news coming up regarding invitations.
cheers,


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

jacknguyen said:


> I thought I should create this thread for those who opt for External auditor under 189, 190 and 489. Anyone please inform us any news coming up regarding invitations.
> cheers,


Hi jack, what is your points breakdown and EOI date of effect. I am looking at 190 since I guess the cap for 189 has been met.


----------



## jacknguyen (Sep 7, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Hi jack, what is your points breakdown and EOI date of effect. I am looking at 190 since I guess the cap for 189 has been met.


60 for 189 DOE 2/9
65 for 190 DOE 7/9
70 for 489 DOE 7/9
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Also in a queue. But seems all the slots has been filled up. I am planning to give English test one more time as to increase 10 more points. If succeed then will reassessed degree on the basis of accountant and will lodge eoi again with 70 points. .otherwise we have to wait till July 2016.


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

jacknguyen said:


> I thought I should create this thread for those who opt for External auditor under 189, 190 and 489. Anyone please inform us any news coming up regarding invitations.
> cheers,


which state did you apply for 489? Accountants and Auditors do not have a bright future this year. I have the same points and been waiting for 4 months. Now I decide to apply for 489 NSW because my visa is expired.


----------



## jacknguyen (Sep 7, 2015)

anngirmley89 said:


> which state did you apply for 489? Accountants and Auditors do not have a bright future this year. I have the same points and been waiting for 4 months. Now I decide to apply for 489 NSW because my visa is expired.


NSW surely is the only state that does sponsor for accountant and auditor atm.
how come you have been waiting for 4 months, I saw few people have 60 points and applied during July and got invitation on 7 Sept.
Please inform us the DOE and point please.
cheers,


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

jacknguyen said:


> NSW surely is the only state that does sponsor for accountant and auditor atm.
> how come you have been waiting for 4 months, I saw few people have 60 points and applied during July and got invitation on 7 Sept.
> Please inform us the DOE and point please.
> cheers,


I have 60 points on 189 and applied in May. My friend applied in April and have not got invitation yet. I know some people who got 70 points but did not get invitation in September. That's why I apply for Orana regional sponsor because they do not ask for working experience while Far south coast and Northern Inland do. 60 points accountants and auditors have no chance.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

anngirmley89 said:


> which state did you apply for 489? Accountants and Auditors do not have a bright future this year. I have the same points and been waiting for 4 months. Now I decide to apply for 489 NSW because my visa is expired.


You should not only rely on 489. You can opt to other options like student visa then get more points (partner, English Proficiency, Naati...)


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> You should not only rely on 489. You can opt to other options like student visa then get more points (partner, English Proficiency, Naati...)


I still have another EOI with accountant code. I apply 489 under Auditor with different EOI


----------



## jacknguyen (Sep 7, 2015)

anngirmley89 said:


> I have 60 points on 189 and applied in May. My friend applied in April and have not got invitation yet. I know some people who got 70 points but did not get invitation in September. That's why I apply for Orana regional sponsor because they do not ask for working experience while Far south coast and Northern Inland do. 60 points accountants and auditors have no chance.


Seriously ???...not getting invitation with 60 points applied in May and April ? I got the confirmation from few people with 60pt-189-applied prior 16 July and got invitation on Sept round.

You should call up the Skill Select team and have a check.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

If you look at the cut off date on skill select, for accountants it was 65 points and visa effect date was 2 July. Those with 60 points will miss it altogether because they only take 200 accounts per month. And there are more people with 65 points than the ceiling. Just so you don't get a false hope and find an alternative. Good luck.


----------



## jacknguyen (Sep 7, 2015)

Are we on the same page? This post is about auditor, not accounting !!! lol
Auditor is not on the cut off list for the last 2 rounds !!! 
Cheers


----------



## sakaur09 (Jul 29, 2015)

hi i applied for external auditor in mid july with 60 points and have not received invite in 7 sept round. Can anyone help me if I will get invite in oct as my visa is running out in oct.


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

sakaur09 said:


> hi i applied for external auditor in mid july with 60 points and have not received invite in 7 sept round. Can anyone help me if I will get invite in oct as my visa is running out in oct.


Occupation ceiling just reached 1000 for this financial year (189 visa). no more invitation for Auditors.


----------



## HansenGunawan (Sep 22, 2015)

anngirmley89 said:


> Occupation ceiling just reached 1000 for this financial year (189 visa). no more invitation for Auditors.


Is there any possibilities that DIBP will open more quota for external auditor?


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

HansenGunawan said:


> Is there any possibilities that DIBP will open more quota for external auditor?


We wish... but DIBP already quoted on their website:

"Note: ​the following occupation group has reached its ceiling and no more invitations will be issue during the 2015-16 programme year:
•2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures "


----------



## raghu_das (May 14, 2015)

sakaur09 said:


> hi i applied for external auditor in mid july with 60 points and have not received invite in 7 sept round. Can anyone help me if I will get invite in oct as my visa is running out in oct.




Hi Sakaur- i have done BCom (H) and CA from India. Just want to know answers to following queries-
a) is there any licensing requirement for external auditor 
b) whether work ex is counted after BCom or after CA?
c) is article ship counted as skilled employment or not?

I am thinking to get skills and employment assessment by ICAA

many thanks in advance


----------

